# Input on Cinnfully Sweet standards



## emilymmhmm (12 mo ago)

Were you able to find any information out? Researching this breeder, too.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

There is a positive thread on them here. I saw quite a bit of testing posted on OFA.org as well.


----------

